# Have i got scammed by a UKM member aka Little chris



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

As the title says HAVE I BEEN SCAMMED. I'd like to here your opinion.

Right I'll start from the beginning, basically I've been cutting for the last four months and decided in the last two weeks to do a comp for the first time. So last week i got talking to LITTLE CHRIS (AKA CHRIS WATKINS) as his got a comp coming up and have been keeping an eye on his progress. So i got talking to him and telling him I'm thinking of doing a comp but my worry was about the last week of the comp the carb up side as i know their many ways to carb up and you mess this up and it can ruin your show which he agreed.

So he sent me a private message offering his services

03/09/2013



LittleChris said:


> Superb I will be at that show so can help with tan and get a visible ides of changes as well which is perfect.
> 
> Send 45 to me and label it as coaching services. Acc number ******sort code *****. Once in tell me and I will send the template through with questions and info I need from you.


So as you can see we agreed £45 for six weeks help i sent him payment, then his asked me to send the following details?

Can you send me the following information to *******

Name

Weight (lbs) on waking most recently weighed. We will weigh in wed and Saturday from now on to monitor

Your current diet. Ideally with a breakdown of macros (pro/fat/carb) for each meal.

Your current training split

What supplements and AAS you are using and whether there is any AAS you wont use.

Also how much you can set aside for your prep cycle as this is central to the look we can achieve.

Send this through to the email and I will draw up your diet and approach moving forwards. Looking forward to working with you.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I reckon you need to talk to the forum mods and admin. @Lorian, @Milky, @Pscarb, @dtlv @Tinytom, @Mars @hackskii I'm sure you guys can decide what needs to happen.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Lol! Mate first thing first if to do this get a vouch of members here who have been "coached" etc by him! not hand over that cash! ouch! ... I think in my opinon this chris guy should be banned and ip address logged! ... Ask mods to give you his ip address then ring up 101 2mrw ask to speak to fraud investigation team and take It from there


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

First of all, I'm sorry to see this and learn of your dispute with another member who appears to have conned you (although there could be a good reason for it, I can't comment).

But secondly... BRO?? WHAT WERE YOU THINKING? I know of Little Chris, I don't mind the guy...but come on?

All you had to do was ask Paul Scarb or Tom or someone. If they were too busy for you then I don't even mind helping you. You get a MUCH MORE EXPERIENCED, better bodybuilder helping you.

It's not nice to be scammed, it does look that way, sorry to say. In future please ask around mate.


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

£15? At that price, it should've come by courier.

Small parcel would've only cost maybe £6-£7.

It's his responsibility to make sure it gets to you. Taking £15 for domestic delivery, he should've sent it special delivery.

The guy's ripping you off mate. What a ****.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't look good, does it!! He predominantly posts on TestosteroneMuscle BTW.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@LittleChris

In for answers, looming sh*t storm and all that good stuff that needs to happen on a friday morning


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In for epic Friday thread


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

I would remove his bank account number and sort code.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's a lot of money to just hand over to an Internet stranger, looks like you'll have to just learn from that one


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Friday 13


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

sined said:


> I would remove his bank account number and sort code.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Houston.. Sounds like he went in deep without lubrication,


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

People who rip others off actually think they're clever, when really they are just theives.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Not good - have a word with the mods if he is using the site and members waste money/get ripped off


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

You almost certainly got scammed. Even if only £15 for 'Second Class' delivery, like someone else said, that is a courier fee in the UK!

As someone who works for a supplement company, if Royal Mail **** up (which happens, but very rarely) and lose a recorded parcel, like you rightly said, that is not your problem that is the senders problem. Granted it's a bit different as he doesn't have to act professionally, but morally he should bloody well replace the stuff.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You got scammed in my opinion...and I'd be at his home address within the next few nights if it was me...

£15 for delivery you'd expect it to be coming on a ****in golden carriage pulled by a Final fantasy chocobo!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You got scammed mate thats blatantly obvious. Its his responsibility to ensure delivery, not yours, and losing his wallet? Suuure..

so we have is his name and town. Lets have some fun guys  how many taxi companies and takeaways are in swindon? OP if i were you i would be sending dog **** in the post every single day. Give me 30 mins ill have his address for you. @ackie&saltfish you can find his place of work and shoe size.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like u got scammed mate

If he had the receipt for posting I would have given him benefit of the doubt

What a bellend


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ukm members unite! Ha!

Tekkers and ackee on the case. Unlucky for chris


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ukm members unite! Ha!
> 
> Tekkers and ackee on the case. Unlucky for chris


Iv found is facebook op. Tbh looking at his stage pics wtf were you thinking paying him for prep advise??? Lol.

He likes parrots apparantly. And ackie i already know his place of work, you are no longer needed 

Obvs littlechris should be given the chance to refund his 'client' before any mishappenings occur.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

What a complete utter cnut :gun_bandana:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You got scammed mate thats blatantly obvious. Its his responsibility to ensure delivery, not yours, and losing his wallet? Suuure..
> 
> so we have is his name and town. Lets have some fun guys  how many taxi companies and takeaways are in swindon? OP if i were you i would be sending dog **** in the post every single day. Give me 30 mins ill have his address for you. @ackie&saltfish you can find his place of work and shoe size.


 @Ackee&Saltfish because @IGotTekkers can't spell


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv found is facebook op. Tbh looking at his stage pics wtf were you thinking paying him for prep advise??? Lol.


That's gonna hurt :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Full name-check

Facebook found- check

place of work-check

id say op is in with a high chance of recieving a refund.

he lives in biddlesdon which is an hour and 20 minutes by road from swindon. So unless he got lost on the way to the post office i woukd hazard a guess that he didnt actually post anything but didnt want to give you the name of his local post office.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

He gets fat in his offseason and also thinks he's Superman judging by his Facebook pictures


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear mate, luckily UKM's finest will help you out.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Be careful guys he's got one of those degree thingys in Law. He may be able to find a loophole and slip out of the accusations.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for support, do feel like a right prat but thought this guy going through same thing why would you wanna scam before a show and look like a thief. Couldn't find any bad info on his rep and £45 for a bit of help before a show didn't seem bad as I've never been coached before. I guess the eagerness of doing well got to me. I haven't yet but will be posting on his sponsor twitter page aswell and. Hope the money was worth his rep & career.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> Be careful guys he's got one of those degree thingys in Law. He may be able to find a loophole and slip out of the accusations.


Hes got dem der book smarts? Den why he only work for fuel company


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Some right cnuts about.

Hope you get it sorted OP.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Wouldn't you be even more gutted if he wins his show off the back of the gear he used your money to buy?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's not exactly something that shoukd be posted publicly you should of contacted a mod on the quiet as you have outed him as a source and scammer and yourself as a buyer which is against the law and forum rules .

However he did scam someone a while back I can't remember who but I got a pm saying not to trust him .

And why the fcuk do you want advice from someone called little ???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gooner fc said:


> Thanks guys for support, do feel like a right prat but thought this guy going through same thing why would you wanna scam before a show and look like a thief. Couldn't find any bad info on his rep and £45 for a bit of help before a show didn't seem bad as I've never been coached before. I guess the eagerness of doing well got to me. I haven't yet but will be posting on his sponsor twitter page aswell and. Hope the money was worth his rep & career.


Dont do that just yet buddy.. jesus offered forgiveness and redemption and so should we. Give him the oppertunity to fix the issue before completely ruining his life lol.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hes got dem der book smarts? Den why he only work for fuel company


I hear he sits on Waton Fuels legal advisory panel.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> Wouldn't you be even more gutted if he wins his show off the back of the gear he used your money to buy?


 :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Wouldn't you be even more gutted if he wins his show off the back of the gear he used your money to buy?


Lol anyone else eager to know his amazing prices on Rohm


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Lol anyone else eager to know his amazing prices on Rohm


Getting a bulk discount can only mean one thing

Little Chris is big shotta man in Swinny!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

ewen said:
 

> It's not exactly something that shoukd be posted publicly you should of contacted a mod on the quiet as you have outed him as a source and scammer and yourself as a buyer which is against the law and forum rules .
> 
> However he did scam someone a while back I can't remember who but I got a pm saying not to trust him .
> 
> And why the fcuk do you want advice from someone called little ???


I didn't go to him initially as a source as I said I have no probs in sourcing and at a good price, it was more of a second eye while I carb up, but I won't let this ruin my prep and I believe what goes round comes round mate.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Getting a bulk discount can only mean one thing
> 
> Little Chris is big shotta man in Swinny!


Little Chris must know the lab owners


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Lol anyone else eager to know his amazing prices on Rohm


I heard they're too good to be true?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> I hear he sits on Waton Fuels legal advisory panel.


Excellent work mish. Excellent work.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate people that rip people off. Just scummy


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

You know his name, work place etc etc... get the boys together and pay him a visit. Obviously give him 1 last chance to refund first.










p.s. seem like you paid for *his* pre workout gear.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I can't read page 1 , how much money did you send


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> I didn't go to him initially as a source as I said I have no probs in sourcing and at a good price, it was more of a second eye while I carb up, but I won't let this ruin my prep and I believe what goes round comes round mate.


Send me £300 I'll get you're money back


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> Send me £300 I'll get you're money back


No good, send a smaller guy, then when that guy keeps your money send ewen, when ewen keeps your money find a bigger guy to send to ewen, lol this is a never eending circle


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LittleChris has been banned as his forum membership is now untenable with him outed as a source. In respect of what has happened here, it does look like a scam - or at the very least bad service, but of course we do not have LittleChris's side of it.

In an ideal world I would have allowed for him to reply to state his case, but the forum rules are clear - once someone is identified as a source they have to be banned instantly.

We also have to protect members from potential scammers.

The mod team will review this situation and comment further if deemed appropriate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

blackbeard said:


> I can't read page 1 , how much money did you send


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope it gets sorted OP proper ballache losing that kind of cash.

Sorry, but it is kind of ironic in your avi that you have your trousers round your ankles... :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I just cant imagine chriss doing this,he's quite a respected long term member on the boards.


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

dtlv said:


> LittleChris has been banned as his forum membership is now untenable with him outed as a source. In respect of what has happened here, it does look like a scam - or at the very least bad service, but of course we do not have LittleChris's side of it.
> 
> In an ideal world I would have allowed for him to reply to state his case, but the forum rules are clear - once someone is identified as a source they have to be banned instantly.
> 
> ...


I think being banned on here is the least of his problems.

Starting to feel bad for the guy, don't think he realizes what shiit he's in...

Seems he's reading this thread too, at least that's what his profile says (active now, viewing thread).


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris has committed fraud by promising to deliver goods or services by way of contract through emails. He has committed offences of fraud and solicitation to offer illegal products namely anabolic steroids. Maybe someone should also post this info on TM site he also uses ?. He could lose his job over this and be barred from practicing law. Contact the bank and the fraud team


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/members/littlechris.32/

is this him mate hes also on TM muscle ! sponsored by optimus protein


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

dtlv said:


> LittleChris has been banned as his forum membership is now untenable with him outed as a source. In respect of what has happened here, it does look like a scam - or at the very least bad service, but of course we do not have LittleChris's side of it.
> 
> In an ideal world I would have allowed for him to reply to state his case, but the forum rules are clear - once someone is identified as a source they have to be banned instantly.
> 
> ...


I respect your stance but would have liked to give him a day to respond as he has been a member with a good rep.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

JPO said:


> http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/members/littlechris.32/
> 
> is this him mate hes also on TM muscle ! sponsored by optimus protein


Can't see page but yea sponsored my optimus protein.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Right of to gym to some cardio.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

That's him on TM maybe message him on there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> I respect your stance but would have liked to give him a day to respond as he has been a member with a good rep.


You outed him without giving him reasonable chance , you've now possibly shot yourself in the foot .


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

The more I think about it the more I don't like this situation.

Does anyone know if he has a family? What I'd feel shiit about hearing is that he lost his job, sponsorship etc, taking food off of the table for his kids. From what we can tell so far, the guy has stolen £300+ - from what we know, the guy's dirt. If he doesn't refund, then maybe his sponsor should be contacted. But I wouldn't want to hear that the guy lost his job, putting his kids in the poor house. This isn't anyone else's fault but him, and obviously he hasn't taken into consideration how much this can effect his (and his possible kids') life, but if he does have a family, I think some damage control is needed.

He never competes again under a sponsorship? Good.

He loses his job and his family's going hungry? I wouldn't feel right about that.

Think I'm out on this one. Good luck OP.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

ewen said:


> You outed him without giving him reasonable chance , you've now possibly shot yourself in the foot .


I gave him his chance a week long chance, his got my email if he wants to fix this and stop me ruining him even more.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

gooner fc said:


> Right of to gym to some cardio.


fasted I hope :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> I respect your stance but would have liked to give him a day to respond as he has been a member with a good rep.


The ban situation will be reviewed by the mod team for that reason - I just had to act according to the rules for now, but we will look at this in a way as to try and be fair to all parties involved.

I agree that Chris should have a chance to reply and state his case, and we'll see about that.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Who remembers when Dino tried to out Dutch Scott....that was an awesome thread :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

JankyClown said:


> The more I think about it the more I don't like this situation.
> 
> Does anyone know if he has a family? What I'd feel shiit about hearing is that he lost his job, sponsorship etc, taking food off of the table for his kids. From what we can tell so far, the guy has stolen £300+ - from what we know, the guy's dirt. If he doesn't refund, then maybe his sponsor should be contacted. But I wouldn't want to hear that the guy lost his job, putting his kids in the poor house. This isn't anyone else's fault but him, and obviously he hasn't taken into consideration how much this can effect his (and his possible kids') life, but if he does have a family, I think some damage control is needed.
> 
> ...


Shut it Squealy Bealy :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haven't bothered reading everything but I can guess that

1. You bought gear off a guy on this board

2. He offered to sell or did sell you gear

So really you are both in violation of the board rules.

So then you publicly post this instead of contacting mods privately.

Very silly and most likely end in a ban for both of you if it remains up.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Can someone quote the 1st post so i can read how he got scamed. For some strange reason i can only load page2 if i try to load from page1 tapatalk brings up an error and forces a shut down. Odd how this has never happened on any other thread.

Thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Can someone quote the 1st post so i can read how he got scamed. For some strange reason i can only load page2 if i try to load from page1 tapatalk brings up an error and forces a shut down. Odd how this has never happened on any other thread.
> 
> Thanks


Same here mate, weird


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Can someone quote the 1st post so i can read how he got scamed. For some strange reason i can only load page2 if i try to load from page1 tapatalk brings up an error and forces a shut down. Odd how this has never happened on any other thread.
> 
> Thanks





Ginger Ben said:


> Same here mate, weird





gooner fc said:


> As the title says HAVE I BEEN SCAMMED. I'd like to here your opinion.
> 
> Right I'll start from the beginning, basically I've been cutting for the last four months and decided in the last two weeks to do a comp for the first time. So last week i got talking to LITTLE CHRIS (AKA CHRIS WATKINS) as his got a comp coming up and have been keeping an eye on his progress. So i got talking to him and telling him I'm thinking of doing a comp but my worry was about the last week of the comp the carb up side as i know their many ways to carb up and you mess this up and it can ruin your show which he agreed.
> 
> ...


Done what he had asked and sent reply

Also how much you can set aside for your prep cycle as this is central to the look we can achieve.

HAVEN'T PUT ASIDE SET AMOUNT AS JUST REALISED DOING A COMP. FUNDS ARE TIGHT BUT WILL TRY AND DO WHAT I NEED TO GET ON STAGE.

Okay i try and make this as short as possible but would like for you all to get full details. So i sent chris my diet plan broken down into macros and my training program with a list of AAS I'm using. He sent a reply of

Ok firstly can you do cardio in the morning before breakfast? Ideally cross trainer but if power walk outside equally suitable.

We will need to introduce to some HGH. 200ius will cover this. Retails at £? but I get from a source so looking at £? for that. I would also like to use some Helios which I can source if you cant and clen and t3 (looking at £? for 100 clen at 50mcg and same for t3)

Rohm one rip is vital and onky decent mix can you source it? I get 10ml for £?.

Diet will be done tonight.

So i sent a message saying i'm taking t4, t3 and t5 as i forgot to tell him, reply was.

I would prefer us to use Rohm as it is the best and I know purity is there. So much stiff is under dosed and fake it is disgusting!

I think getting good quality compounds will make a real difference.

We have 8 weeks to get you ready so we will need ROHM One Rip for sure. Has mast, tren ace and test prop so the perfect combo. Would do 1ml every other day so need two vials of this. £? for these but I get a discount in bulk so we will say £? as I want you on this.

Helios is £?.

Do you have enough t3 and clen left?

HGH is vital to be honest and it will allow us to keep cardio low, strength high and come in looking full and dry! Works incredibly well on Keto and with some insulin on day of the show the look is utterly freaky. Full to bursting and veins everywhere! Main difference between those who place and those who dont so we need to run it. It goes to most at £? for 200ius I will do for you at £? (cheaper than first price) so with the rest it is £?. I can have goods to you within 24 hours of goods. Sooner we can start these better as HGh means can up the calories and still make you leaner.

Reply was :Cool mate gonna need clen and t3, just started new pot of t4 dose 200ug any good? Is the clen Chinese one strength 40, white pot? Get me what I need and I'll sort you.

Clen and t3 would need two pots of each. £? a pot so £? in total.

What address shall I send to. Can get to post office for delivery tomorrow if you are quick. £? is total cost. (PLEASE NOTICE THE EAGERNESS TO DELIVER GREAT)

So we agreed the price and also charged me £15 delivery. His reply was

I bank with Barclays. Same details as for the coaching. Nip down to the bank now and pop it in and I can make sure you have the goods ready for tomorrow, otherwise we could be looking at Monday as I am extremely busy tomorrow and Friday. Want to get you on this stuff ASAP.

What address do you want it sent to?

Im with the kids, can't get to the bank today.

Business account not have the funds? (I SENT THE £45 FROM MY BUSINESS AC) Could just transfer from personal tomorrow to business accounts. Only a suggestion mind you just so enthused to get results for you and time really is important to get things working perfectly!

If you can't I understand.

Can you give me the address you want the products sent to? I might get a special courier so do you have a preferred time for delivery?

I'm thinking his keen may be he just truly wants to help me?

So replied funds not in acc but will put funds tomorrow morning in the acc and sent my postal address. (Please note i have no trouble sourcing gear but as he done it before thought more convenient especially if I'm going to receive it next day).

OK well I will be able to get it to you Friday morning for certain, earlier if possible.

I will draw your diet and AAS protocol up and have that to you for tomorrow evening as well.

Are you fully motivated for the task ahead as make no mistake there will be periods where it is hard. You have a fantastic shape and I think with a few tweaks we can have you competitive ready for this show. I will work hard for you and I want the same from you in return Okan. Can you promise me utter discipline and sticking to the diet 100percent?

Please let me know when you have the money sorted. Do you need the details again?

I sent a reply I'm keen etc, etc.

OK that sounds fine and this cycle will do a fantastic job. £320 total. Look forward to email letting me know its in and we will then get it all sorted. Routine and protocol will be with you once dispatched the goods. Have a good afternoon and look forward to hearing from you tomorrow Okan. (earlier the better)

So i sent payment next morning and confirmed Total payment sent £320.

Having small talk between me and him about diet, carbing up using processed carb and how he wanted to see how my body responds using the cheat days because I'm doing a keto diet.

05/09/2013 12.08pm

Goods posted to address below.

Working on your diet changes now.

So i thanked him and again small talk, he advised me to do HITT cardio for 15mins and keep diet the same.

06/09/2013

Next day arrived no parcel?

Hi mate still not received goods have you got a tracking number?

Should be tomorrow then. Lost blasted receipt but before 1 tomorrow.

More small talk won't bore you. Weekend past monday arrives, hopefully parcel arrives, not.

Sent: 9 September 2013 10:39

To: ***********

Morning mate hope you had a good weekend still not received goods hopefully they come today as I have no gear left. Carb up Sunday and wrote everything down what would you like to know?

More small talk about carb up and effects and asked: Who did you use to post the goods?

Royal mail recorded delivery 1st class. Got them now as shouldn't take this long!?

Mate think your gonna have a to find receipt, normally would have delivery by now if it was royal mail? I'll chase them up just don't wanna go without a jab.

Lost the receipt typically along with rest of wallet on the Friday! It can't get lost never have before.(NOT MENTIONED LOSING WALLET BEFORE AND NOT EVEN IN HIS OWN JOURNAL AS I WOULD THINK LOSING A WALLET IS B BIG THING)

Not feeling good about this, I call post office see what we can do about it?

Rang them they said some postal issues over weekend causing disruption but without receipt cant do anything. You had post go missing before? (THEIR WAS NO POSTAL ISSUES AS I RANG THE POST OFFICE WERE HE WAS MEANT TO HAVE POSTED PARCEL)

Next day 10/09/2013

Hi Chris had my post this morning no parcel, can't afford to lose £320 never mind £45 I've paid you as well. Need to chase this parcel up some how, I missed my jab last night and its affecting my prep aswell.

I understand but not sure what else you expect me to do? Unfortunately if it goes missing and no receipt we have our hands tied somewhat. I am stumped as to how this has happened.

Not happy now

What do you want me to do lose £320, I paid you its your responsibility to give me a tracking no to show you've posted it and so I can track it, as far as I'm concerned you haven't posted nothing until I can track it. Need to go to your post office and sort it. I had to borrow the money for hgh.

I dont like your insinuation here. Goods were posted as far as I am concerned I upheld my part of the bargain. If you want help with prep then I suggest an apology as I don't take kindly to your attitude.

I hope your right and the parcel turns up?

If you was in my situation what would you think, I don't know you?

Hi mate posted goods but lost receipt then lost wallet and receipt.

I had to borrow that money I sent you. If the goods turn up I'll apologise until the cows come home but right now from my view i got nothing to apologise for, think I've been more then patient waiting for my parcel as it's interfering with my prep. You could have sent it guarantee next day delivery as promised. I hope im wrong and it turns up, I got a lot riding on this.

I have lost 2k from customs seizures before so a sense of perspective helps. Not sure what else to add now.

Can tell me were you posted the parcel I'm talking to royal mail and going to trace parcel?

Swindon Commercial Road Post office.

This is were i rang the post office.

What time did you send the parcel?

Before 1500 I remember that. Any luck? 

Thought i was getting some were as he sent it first class?

Was it parcel force 48 hours signed?

2nd class recorded delivery they called it. (HOW CONVENIENT)

I paid you £15 delivery and you guaranteed I'd have it next day, now your telling me you sent it second class recorded. Sorry but your responsible and it's up to you to prove you posted.

If you expect me to pay to cover the Royal Mail failure to deliver then you are sadly mistaken. I posted what was ordered at a severely reduced rate. I have nothing more to do.

If you want to follow through Royal Mail you can, but attempting to track an illegal parcel isn't something I will be doing.

Do you wish to continue prep with me? I am happy to continue working with you, but if you cancel I won't be able to offer a refund I am afraid due to time invested in your templates and overall plan.

I tell you what now your telling me you posted second class I'll wait till Thursday, if my parcel comes I'll apologise till the cows come home if not will talk again.

So waited till today 12/09/2013 Final message to chris:

Hi chris surprise surprise no parcel, in fact i've had 3 parcels delivered to me on time nothing went wrong this week, you most probably guess I won't be continuing my prep with you as I need people who I can trust and I will be putting my experience on the UKM website and Twitter.

So all in all i got scammed £365 does anyone agree?

Mods if post needs editing please let me know?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> You got scammed in my opinion...and I'd be at his home address within the next few nights if it was me...
> 
> £15 for delivery you'd expect it to be coming on a ****in golden carriage pulled by a Final fantasy chocobo!


Chocobo, PMSL!!! That had me in fcuking stitches mate i remember them little b4stards lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

And now page 5 wont load on their tapatalk lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> You got scammed mate thats blatantly obvious. Its his responsibility to ensure delivery, not yours, and losing his wallet? Suuure..
> 
> so we have is his name and town. Lets have some fun guys  how many taxi companies and takeaways are in swindon? OP if i were you i would be sending dog **** in the post every single day. Give me 30 mins ill have his address for you. @ackie&saltfish you can find his place of work and shoe size.


Confirmed Address found if needed


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Confirmed Address found if needed


super detective work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Page one looks like an eye test chart :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If you are only dealin with someone thru email and handin over money, I wont go as far as to say you deserved to get scammed but you're askin for it

And of all the people you could have chosen you chose little chris... by the looks of it he should be payin you for advice ffs


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Chocobo, PMSL!!! That had me in fcuking stitches mate i remember them little b4stards lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Breeding them elusive gold chocobo's was a b!tch but the mini games were great :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Chocobo, PMSL!!! That had me in fcuking stitches mate i remember them little b4stards lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, me too


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn you lot are good at finding sh!t out about people


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

In for further updates. Seems like both sides have wronged the forum in one way or another however eager to see how this pans out.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Confirmed Address found if needed


How the fcuk?!?

See if you can find my address


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

known chris for ages of the forum, and all though hes a big wind up and we have had are arquments, this is something i can gurantee he woulndt do, he has been scammed by "source" not scammed the guy, he comes from wealthy background and seems fairly intllegent and although i know that dosent mean its impossible, making little amounts of money like that by scamming i dont think would intrest him, especially deep into prep...

before all jumping on bandwagon "send the boys round" have a think about it....

hes a good lad chris just a big windup, but wouldnt do this am pretty sure...

lets see the end outcome boys please before all jumping to conclusions


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh ooh, I live in Swwindon!

(Gets out magnifying glass). And no, I'm not going for a wee. I meant for detective work!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Inb4 Little Wayne is next in to defend little chris :laugh:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Does seem really odd, if the UK-M detectives are right that he is a legal advisor to a Petro-Chem company, why would you bother ripping someone off for £300 or so.

Unless he has a major powder problem...

With him being a competitive BBer though, I can't see that personally


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> How the fcuk?!?
> 
> See if you can find my address


Pm me your name and town plus a tenner via paypal for my services :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone posting addresses will be banned .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry for spoiling everyone's friday fun thread, but have locked this down while we review it all... this is UKM though, and am sure someone else will post something just as entertaining before too long today - we haven't had the appearance of the days inevitable troll thread yet (there's one to entertain most days at the moment don't ya know). :lol:

Please no one start any more threads on the same topic. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

To be fair. You couldn't post a parcel 2nd class recorded. Only letters.

So he's a total bullsh!tter.

The fact he has no tracking number means he didn't post.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair. You couldn't post a parcel 2nd class recorded. Only letters.
> 
> So he's a total bullsh!tter.
> 
> The fact he has no tracking number means he didn't post.


agree with this no tracking number no parcel sent, and you can only do 2nd class recorded via courier no Royal Mail


----------

